# B25D Mitchell



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2009)

A couple of months back, someone was asking for pictures of B25 Mitchells. Since then, I have been searching all of my 'safe places', trying to locate a series of pics I took back in 1988 for a magazine article. Of course, I eventually found them filed with all my other Mitchell information, where they should be, in a file draw!
So here they are. 
This is a B25D Mitchell, shortly after it arrived at The Fighter Collection, Duxford, UK, circa March 1988 IIRC, and I was allowed, by prior arrangement, to crawl all over it for an hour or so! 
The aircraft was one of a batch destined for the R.A.F. during WW2, and served with the the R.C.A.F. and R.A.F., although, at the time of my visit, some records of the aircraft's service were missing. As far as was known at the time, it did not see action, being used for training and crew conversion, and I regret I can't locate the notes regarding it's service life or serial number. However, the aircraft was eventually painted in an accurate R.A.F. colour scheme, and joined the display circuit in the UK and Europe, and has recently returned from the U.S.A. 
The pictures were taken in available light, so apologies if the quality is not perfect in some. But hopefully, they will be of interest, particularly to modellers.
Pictures 6 to 11, showing the interior, may benefit from a little explanation, as will the final two shots.
Pic 6 is a view aft, through the Bombardier's compartment, showing the access tunel running under the cockpit floor. This was a very tight squeeze, and must have been a nightmare, in an emergency, when wearing full flying kit and parachute harness.
Pics 7 and 8 show the original instrument panel, with the exception of the modern radio/nav aid fit in the centre, and note the differences in colour between the Interior Green seats, and the Bronze Green of the airframe.
Pic 9 is a view looking forward, over the bomb bay, taken directly above the rear entance hatch, the yellow internal hatch cover being visible to the right of frame. The seats are a later, post-war addition.
Pic 10 taken from the same position, is looking aft, beneath the tailplane.
Pic 11 shows the couch in the extreme tail. Note that the perspex 'blister' is not yet fitted.
The final two pics show the bomb bay, looking aft. This still carried the 'bolt on' long-range fuel tank, used for the ferry flight from America. The small red rectangle, just forward of the bomb bay, is the release latch for the forward belly entrance hatch, the outline of which is visible to the left of the latch.
The final pic shows the rear entrance hatch, with its telescopic ladder, looking forward.
I hope these are of interest/use, and please feel free to use them, but a credit to 'Airframes Studio' would be appreciated.
Terry.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW! Great shots, thanks


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 5, 2009)

Very nice Airframes. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dreif13 (Feb 5, 2009)

great pics! i love this plane!!!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, glad you like them.


----------



## DBII (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the photos.

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2009)

Bl**dy great Terry, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2009)

Excellent stuff Terry.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 7, 2009)

Top stuff Terry


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2009)

No probs guys, thanks. I'm still trying to find the ones of the two Lancasters, five different Spits, two Hurricanes, Storch, C47, Ju52/3M, Harvard, Mosquito, Mustang, Thunderbolt and Corsair! They're the ones I can remember, there are more, and they're nearly all on transparancies, so it's gong to cost the equivalent of three nights out with Lucky to have them printed or converted to disc! I know they're here somewhere!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesome shots mate!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 9, 2009)

Great pictures there Terry.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 10, 2009)

That is a great set of reference shots !.

Brings back memories of my flight in Pacific Prowler back in 2007. And dont worry about the quality of your pics either !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Daniel, Paul and Gary. I'll find the other lot eventually!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice, Terry! The N-number has since changed.

You really should put some kind of water mark on your photos, Terry. Good photos need to be credited so that people know who the photog is.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2009)

You're right Eric, but to be honest, I was feeling knackered and forgot!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks great Terry!


----------



## mg55412 (Apr 25, 2009)

great pics! some excellent perspectives.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2009)

Cool stuff here Terry. THX Bud..


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks MG, and you're very welcome Wojtek.


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Apr 26, 2009)

Excellent reference material! I wish I had some of those when I built my B-25C for the computer.

- Ivan.


----------

